# Wed. Night Get Together



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

OK. Who's heading out Wed. night for fish tacos and free oysters?


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Mudigger said:


> OK. Who's heading out Wed. night for fish tacos and free oysters?


Is it free for everyone or do we need to mention the forum?


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

free oysters.. mention forum for discounted drinks...


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

we are going to try to make it again just not sure our work schedule will allow it....hope so though!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

corrinas2 said:


> free oysters.. mention forum for discounted drinks...


Will do !! Need a ride then we are thar!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'll be there after fishing!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Choozee said:


> we are going to try to make it again just not sure our work schedule will allow it....hope so though!


So of I don't buy the boat Jason Bass showed me yesterday, you should
be free?


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I need a PFF hat or TEE so that everyone knows I'm a mimba!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

h2o4u said:


> I need a PFF hat or TEE so that everyone knows I'm a mimba!


 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/pff-gear-100593/


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Mudigger said:


> So of I don't buy the boat Jason Bass showed me yesterday, you should
> be free?


 lol! I hope you do buy it! I sold a Bayliner and need to take the new owners on a test ride around 4 pm. so, hopefully (crossing my fingers) between the two of you I'll be working late. :thumbsup:


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Where do you guys get together?


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

hemmingways is for the fish taco's.. but the free oysters is at the Gilligans (the tiki Bar) behind the hampton inn on the beach....


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. May check it out soon. Would be cool to meet some new fishin buddies.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Where is Hemmingways? Is this on the beach also?


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Deeplines said:


> Where is Hemmingways? Is this on the beach also?


Nope, Hemimgways is on the bay. It is the last place on the west side of the Boardwalk.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

My bad, I meant Pensacola Beach. I take it by your answer that it is.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep


----------

